# My headphones aren't working



## Lee.1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Basically my headphones where working fine and then today when i tried i pluged them in the music was playing either really quiet, with volume full, or the voice was really quiet. I have tried other headphones and they do the same so now i don't have a clue whats wrong any help ?


----------



## Angela.Chelson (Feb 16, 2009)

Click on the "Speaker" icon in you're system tray. (near your windows clock) and make sure the volume is turned up.


----------



## Lee.1 (Mar 7, 2009)

That was the first thing i checked and yes it was full


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

May be the jack in front of the cabinet where u insert the headphone (jack) became loose. Too many times inserting the headphone jack makes it loose. And when it becomes loose, u may not get the stereo sound.

I have also faced similar problems with my headphone


----------



## Lee.1 (Mar 7, 2009)

So is there anyway to fix it ?


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

actually, as my computer is old, i used a blunt(not sharp) pin to bend the clips little bit that is inside the headphone port of cabinet. Actually, this clips touches the headphone plug, and if it does not touch, you will not get stereo sound.

*But i did that as my computer is old. So i advise you not to do anything to your computer yourself but take it to the computer repair shop. May be your problem is different.*

also check that connections on motherboard is not loose(connections of headphone port and mboard)

and sorry 4 my bad english


----------

